# My Eastern European Travel



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Next august i´ll be heading to EE to travel across the region. 

All i know now is that my starting point will be Venezia, i already have a flight booked there, and my end point will be Bucarest, i have already purchased a flicht there too. 

This said, i have 20 days to travel and i free to do whatever i wanna. 
My idea is to use trains, coaches and from time to time hiring cars. 

I do reckon that i don´t know much about the region so the two planned routes are quite flexible, so as you would suggest me to visit some spots places or countries close to my route y wouldn´t mind to change it.


This are the two options i have in my mind:

ROUTE 1

ITALY - SLOVENIA - CROATIA - SERBIA - BULGARIA - ROMANIA - UKRAINE - MOLDOVA - ROMANIA











ROUTE 2

ITALY - SLOVENIA - HUNGARY - ROMANIA - MOLDOVA -UKRAINE - ROMANIA












oK, so knowing this few things, what you, dear fellows, would recommend me to do? route 1 or 2? can you give some pros and cons?

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

neither, from Venzeia go straight where you came from, and forget about the whole idea. best advice, honest too, save your money.


----------



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, given the fact that i´m a total ignorant on this part of Europe, yet i wanna plan my tryp to know it better and enjoy a lot, can you just answer me this few questions:



What are the main spots to see close to my route in your country?

what shouldn´t be missed once in your country (close or far from my route)?

what is your favourite city in your country and why?

any special recommendation for timing out in your city?

What are the most spectacular spots close to the route?

Typical dishes to try before leaving your region?

Should i avoid something or stay far or somewhere?



At Romanians: i´ve heard that there is a ferry between Constanza and Odessa. Anyone tried it? experiences?


thanks a lot for all. I´ll be askinf over here the next few days!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Why would you want to go there? It's poor...dirty...full of ugly people,homophobes & nazies/commies...mafia owns everything there...you'll get robbed,raped & beaten up...lots of cheap hookers...and if you go north you'll also encounter polar bears roaming the streets  So,it's better to avoid Eastern Yurop in the first place. 





J/K


----------



## DamianPL (Feb 20, 2006)

I would never go to EE hno:


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Tin_Can said:


> Why would you want to go there? It's poor...dirty...full of ugly people,homophobes & nazies/commies...mafia owns everything there...you'll get robbed,raped & beaten up...lots of cheap hookers...and if you go north you'll also encounter polar bears roaming the streets  So,it's better to avoid Eastern Yurop in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more, listen to the man you hear 

btw *Motorways* you ask too many questions :lol:


----------



## vinterriket (Apr 15, 2009)

@*Motorways*: I can only give my advice about Romania, since the other countries are a bit unknown to me.
So let's see:
If you choose the first option, I would recommend you go from Constanta straight to Braila or Galati, without crossing the Danube. The landscape is much more beautiful. The rest of the route through Romania is ok as it is, but you won't see much interesting stuff except between Brasov and Ploiesti, and also Bucharest.

I would go for option nr.2, as it allows you to see much of Transylvania. Places like Cluj, Targu Mures, Sighisoara, Brasov, are worth visiting along that route. Also, I would go from Brasov straight down to Bucharest, and then go to Moldova and Odessa.

As for the ferry between Constanta and Odessa, I'm not sure if that is still running. Maybe other members know better.

@*DamianPL, mic of Orion, Tin_Can*: the guy already bought the tickets, so your 'advices' are useless


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

vinterriket said:


> @*Motorways*: I can only give my advice about Romania, since the other countries are a bit unknown to me.
> So let's see:
> If you choose the first option, I would recommend you go from Constanta straight to Braila or Galati, without crossing the Danube. The landscape is much more beautiful. The rest of the route through Romania is ok as it is, but you won't see much interesting stuff except between Brasov and Ploiesti, and also Bucharest.
> 
> ...


i'd ask for a refund !!!
:lol:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

depends on what you prefer, if you prefer adventure than chosen road should be ok..if sights and monuments then I would rather suggest to pass Austria, Slovakia, Hungary instead of western Croatia, Central Serbia and Bulgaria. But it is only my humble opinion..

on this road I would suggest to see 
Ljubljana, 
Zagreb 
Ptuj (oldest town of Slovenia) 
Maribor (2nd town of Slovenia with nice historical centre)
Graz (delightfull centre)
Wien
Bratislava
Komárno (town with special slovak-hungarian feeling)
Esztergom (biggest Basilica in Hungary)
Budapest
Oradea
Cluj-Napoca
Sighisoara (the most beautiful town in Romania) along with
Brasov

Transylvania is the most beautiful part of Romania so I would rather suggest to pass it and the best part of is reachable from Hungary instead of Serbia.

oh yes and avoid Moldova (there is nothing to see) and Nyiregyhaza in Hungary (boring town)..rather cross Debrecen (2nd city of Hungary with biggest calvinistic church of the world)

however this would change your journey to journey across Central Europe to Romania


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

vinterriket said:


> @*Motorways*: I can only give my advice about Romania, since the other countries are a bit unknown to me.
> So let's see:
> 
> If you choose the first option, I would recommend you go from Constanta straight to Braila or Galati, without crossing the Danube. The landscape is much more beautiful.


He would still have to cross the Danube by ferry at either Braila or Galati. AFAIK, ferries are at 30 minutes each, especially in Galati. I would also recommend this route because it is more scenic especially with the vineyards on the slopes of hills and rustic areas. Also, the road is in excellent condition. 



> The rest of the route through Romania is ok as it is, but you won't see much interesting stuff except between Brasov and Ploiesti, and also Bucharest.


Either route you take, you need to make at a one night stop in both Bucharest and Brasov. You'll have plenty of stuff to see and do there. Of course, if you decide to go by the first option, you may also want to stop for a night in Cluj. 



> As for the ferry between Constanta and Odessa, I'm not sure if that is still running. Maybe other members know better.


I asked already on the Constanta forum and they'll come back with an answer. They know better. 

@*motorways*: if you have more questions about places to visit in particular Romanian cities, please do come on the Romanian forum for more details. :cheers:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Tin_Can said:


> and if you go north you'll also encounter polar bears roaming the streets


Actually there are bears roaming the outskirt streets of Brasov at night from time to time, but brown bears, not polar.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> depends on what you prefer, if you prefer adventure than chosen road should be ok..if sights and monuments then I would rather suggest to pass Austria, Slovakia, Hungary instead of western Croatia, Central Serbia and Bulgaria. But it is only my humble opinion..
> 
> oh yes and avoid Moldova (there is nothing to see) and Nyiregyhaza in Hungary (boring town)..rather cross Debrecen (2nd city of Hungary with biggest calvinistic church of the world)


I'd recommend him to go in Northern Moldova but he doesn't have a route there. Chisinau is an interesting city though. And Odessa. They both have their charm.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> I'd recommend him to go in Northern Moldova but he doesn't have a route there. Chisinau is an interesting city though. And Odessa. They both have their charm.


Chisinau is a complete shit (sorry mate). Odessa is beautiful city with huge historical centre, great boulevards and the most rude drivers I have ever experienced..
if it is something interest to see in Moldova it is only some monasteries..nothing more


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

:cripes:



I've edited this thread a little and am going to send it to an appropriate section.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Chisinau is a complete shit (sorry mate). Odessa is beautiful city with huge historical centre, great boulevards and the most rude drivers I have ever experienced..
> if it is something interest to see in Moldova it is only some monasteries..nothing more


Well, I don't think someone who undertakes on a trip through these parts of Europe is looking only to see great architecture. Maybe he's also interested in just seeing new places? :dunno:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Le Clerk said:


> Well, I don't think someone who undertakes on a trip through these parts of Europe is looking only to see great architecture. Maybe he's also interested in just seeing new places? :dunno:


I told him, when he is looking for adventure than the route he chose is correct..I was not speaking about architecture..I also love Belgrade however it has far from being beautiful!


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Chisinau is intresting, if i had the option to travel there i would do it.
the average income in Moldovia is $ 2700.
for example, people in angola earnn 8000 and in South Africa 11000 (am i right?)
can you imagine such a poor country in europe? i cant. thats why i want to visit it.
im going this summer to Budapest, you must see this city.
remember, you only have 20 days. aren't your routes too long ? (thinking that in each city you stay 2 or 3 days)


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

I think he is seriously overextending himself and doesn't really understand what the EE is like.

What kind of a lunatic would want to drive alone through Moldova?

I would pick route 2 and go directly from Brasov to Bucharest, while traveling a little more around Hungary on the way.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Motorways said:


> At Romanians: i´ve heard that there is a ferry between Constanza and Odessa. Anyone tried it? experiences?
> 
> 
> thanks a lot for all. I´ll be askinf over here the next few days!
> ...


Here's your info point for the ferry:

http://www.feribot.ro/feribot-constanta-odessa.php?lang=en


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

_*What are the main spots to see close to my route in your country?*_

Piran (a picturesque little medieval town on the coast), Postojnska jama (a simply amazing Karst cave, largest one in the world), Lipica (home to the Lipicanec (Lipizzanner) horses), Ljubljana (capital city, a must see), and then you have castle Otočec and castle Mokrice near the border with Croatia. 

That would be on your route.

Hope you enjoy your stay. :cheers:


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

I would recommend the next route:

In Croatia & Slovenia:

1. step: Trieste - Rijeka (Fiume)
roads: Italian main road SR14 --> Slovenian main road 7 --> Croatian main road 8 --> A7 highway









2. step: Rijeka - Ljubljana (Laibach)
roads: A7 highway --> Slovenian main road 6 --> A1 highway









3. step: Ljubljana - Maribor
roads: A1 highway









4. step: Maribor - Zagreb
roads: A3 highway --> Croatian A2 highway 









5. step: Zagreb - Varazdin
roads: A4 highway










In Hungary:

6. step: Varazdin - Keszthely
roads: M7 highway --> main road 71 









7. step: Keszthely - Tihany - Balatonfüred - Veszprém
roads: main road 71 --> main road 73 









8. step: Veszprém - Budapest
roads: main road 8 --> main road 72 --> main road 710 --> M7 highway









9. step: Budapest - Eger
roads: M3 highway --> main road 25 









10. step: Eger - Tokaj
roads: local roads --> main road 37 --> main road 38









11. step: Tokaj - Debrecen - Oradea (Nagyvárad)
roads: main road 38 --> main road 4 --> main road 47 --> main road 42 --> romanian main road 1









In Romania

12. step: Oradea (Nagyvárad) - Kalotaszeg - Cluj (Kolozsvár, Klausenburg)
roads: main road 1









13. step: Cluj - Bistrita (Bistritz, Beszterce)
roads: main road 1C --> main road 17









14. step: Bistrita - Sighisoara (Schäßburg, Segesvár)
roads: main road 15A --> main road 15 --> main road 13









15. step: Sighisara - Miercurea Ciuc (Csíkszereda)/Székelyföld
roads: main road 13C --> main road 13A









16. step: Miercurea Ciuc - Brasov (Kronstadt, Brassó)
roads: main road 12









17. step: Brasov - Bucuresti (Bucharest)
roads: main road 1 --> main road 1A









18. step: Bucuresti - Constanta
roads: A2 highway









19 step: Constanta - Tulcea/Danube delta
roads: main road 22









20 step: Tulcea - Galati (or Ismail if there is a ferry service) - Одесса (Odessa)
roads: ukrainian main road M15


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

Le Clerk said:


> Actually there are bears roaming the outskirt streets of Brasov at night from time to time, but brown bears, not polar.


Yeah, yeah, the tourist killer brown bears... :lol:


----------



## Quentino (Mar 16, 2010)

Eastern Europe you say?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude... you are from Gospić.. town in which famous "Lika handshake" was invented  

You really want to diss Bratislava?


----------

